# BASS TOURNAMENT (Round 1, Match 8): Reizen vs Christoff



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Mark Reizen, Russia, 1895-1992






Boris Christoff, Bulgaria, 1914-1993






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Both very good performances and voices imo, but there is an extra fierceness in Reizen`s voice which matches perfectly with the context. Otherwise very close call.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Impossible. Both are extraordinary. I don't know how to choose so I'll just say that Christoff's rendering was a bit smoother than Reizen's. (boy am I nit-picking?) I'll probably regret it after I run up and vote. Can't I "tie" it? (I guess not)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Two great voices, but I'll go with Reizen for his deeper bass.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

A difficult choice. I was a bit bored by the beginning of Christoff's rendition (possibly more to do with the tempo than his singing), but he phrased the last verse masterfully and really built up the tension to the high note very well. On the other hand, I though Reizen was more interesting across the whole piece, and his final note was incredible -- you think his voice can't possibly get any bigger, and then he crescendos more. My one quibble with Reizen is that he has a tendency to sing nasally on certain vowels and at lower volume. In some recordings you can actually hear the nasality disappear as he leans into his chest voice. I went with Reizen. Also, what a long life he had. He was born 19 years before Christoff and died just a year before, and Christoff didn't exactly die young. Reizen kept his voice very much in tact into his late seventies, and even at 90 could still sing on stage.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Love both singers, they did an excellent job performing this piece.
Going to vote for Reizen for showing more character and the unbelievable final note.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I admire Christoff, but he does less with this than I'd have expected. Reizen does more than i'd have thought could be done, varying phrasing, rhythm and tone, and making every vowel and consonant count. It's charismatic and powerful, quite the best of the four basses we've heard so far. I suspect it will remain the best.


----------

